# Mogli e buoi dei paesi tuoi



## alahay

cosa c'entrano i buoi? Mi spiegate l'origine del detto? grazie


----------



## Manuel_M

a me sembra di avere più spesso sentito dire : "Mogli e buoi DAI paesi tuoi". Non è che faccia una grande differenza.......


----------



## Willi

alahay said:
			
		

> cosa c'entrano i buoi? Mi spiegate l'origine del detto? grazie


 
è un modo per esprimere diffidenza veros tutto ciò che è straniero, probabilmente al giorno d'oggi invece di buoi si direbbe qualcosa come "automobili" o simili  

ps. per manuel il detto è mogli e buoi DEI paesi tuoi


----------



## Juri

Probabilmente piu' vecchiotto, e forse gia in pensione:
"Moglie e ronzino, pigliali dal vicino"


----------



## eltano63

Sospetto assai della correttezza della versione "Mogli e buoi dei paesi tuoi". Credo che originariamente l'espressione debba aver avuto la forma "Moglie [singolare!] e buoi dei paesi tuoi". In primo luogo perché si tratta evidentemente di un modo di dire arcaico, caratteristico di una civiltà ancora pienamente contadina, e che quindi non conosceva ancora l'istituto del divorzio; voglio dire che di mogli, almeno all'epoca in cui l'espressione dev'esser nata, ciascun uomo poteva averne una ed una sola, e quindi non avrebbe senso, in un modo di dire rivolto ad un singolo (tuoi!) il riferimento ad una pluralità di mogli (cosa che è invece possibile oggi: uno può sposarsi e divorziare da più donne). È anche relativamente facile capire l'origine dell'errore, che deve aver avuto due momenti:
1. contrazione della -e finale di moglie e della congiunzione e:
mogli*ee*buoideipaesituoi > mogli*e*buoideipaesituoi
2. errata discrezione di tale catena fonica, causata probabilmente dal riferimento ai buoi (plurale)
Quanto all'origine dell'espressione, comunque, non saprei che dire.
Ciao a tutti
Luigi (Foligno, PG)


----------



## SunDraw

Benvenuto in WRF eltano63! 


eltano63 said:


> Credo che originariamente l'espressione debba aver avuto la forma "Moglie [singolare!] e buoi dei paesi tuoi".


Sono anch'io assolutamente di quest'idea.
La versione al plurale è certamente piuttosto recente: dubito che la si potrebbe trovar scritta così prima del 1970 (nuovo ordinamento italiano sul divorzio).


L'origine e il significato del proverbio (del genere "prudenziale", "conservatore") sono limpidi, letteralmente: "Una moglie originaria del tuo paese ti riserverà meno sorprese così come acquistare buoi della razza locale, dalle caratteristiche ben note";
inteso che un buon tiro di buoi, all'epoca della nascita del proverbio, era una spesa tra le maggiori, poteva esser determinante per la propria economia e quindi la propria sorte, e sarebbe durato a lungo.

Ovviamente c'è della malizia nel proverbio, certamente fin dall'origine, là dove il "cercar moglie" viene equiparato ad una operazione importante e determinante per l'edificazione del proprio destino, ma anche introducendo il tono piuttosto ...materialista (la relazione con un altro essere umano restando non paragonabile ad altra!): è sottinteso "non lasciarti guidare dal solo entusiasmo amoroso", "cerca garanzie oltre all'apparenza (ed una sarebbe la _nostranità_)".


----------



## shinji_85

Io penso che la parola "buoi" sia lì più che altro per una questione di rima, suono, per ricordare meglio il proverbio... 
E naturalmente sono d'accordo che qualche anno fa non si poteva usare "mogli", al plulare.


----------



## sabrinita85

Io interpreto i buoi del proverbio con il lavoro... 
Prendere una moglie del tuo stesso Paese (o paese) e lavorare dove sei nato, ti eviterà molte sgradevoli sorprese.


----------



## Azzurra

sabrinita85 said:


> Io interpreto i buoi del proverbio con il lavoro...
> Prendere una moglie del tuo stesso Paese (o paese) e lavorare dove sei nato, ti eviterà molte sgradevoli sorprese.



Anche secondo me... I buoi sarebbero il lavoro nei campi... Calcolando che un tempo l'economia era principamente agricola e la società conservatrice, se non vuoi avere grane non ti allontare dalle tue radici... E cercati una moglie nei paraggi...


----------



## SteMa

Azzurra said:


> Anche secondo me... I buoi sarebbero il lavoro nei campi... Calcolando che un tempo l'economia era principamente agricola e la società conservatrice, se non vuoi avere grane non ti allontare dalle tue radici... E cercati una moglie nei paraggi...



Premesso che questo è il mio detto preferito e che lo trovo attualissimo, per quel che riguarda la moglie mi trovo in pieno accordo con i precedenti interventi. Per quel che riguarda invece i buoi, vorrei far notare che le specie autoctone di bovini, mal si prestano ad essere trasferite in ambienti diversi. Mi spiego, una mucca che lavora egregiamente in Toscana, difficilmente avrà la stessa resa in Piemonte, e viceversa. Pertanto, visto che il "bue" rappresenta un investimento per la famiglia, è bene farlo con tutte le garanzie del caso, e cosa è meglio di investire su qualcosa che conosci.
Per calarsi ai giorni nostri, un camion Volvo o Mercedes avrà sempre dei costi di manutenzione superiori a un nostrano Iveco.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io invece non mi sento di condividere il ragionamento di eltano. Il famoso detto può essere rivolto a un singolo interlocutore o a una moltitudine di ascoltatori e nondimeno mantenere una valenza di carattere generale: "Le mogli e i buoi vanno scelti fra quelle e quelli dei propri paesi natii". No?
I buoi, nella fattispecie, direi che servono per rimare con "tuoi". Punto.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

A proposito della combinazione di _mogli _e _buoi_, mi viene in mente il decimo comandamento del decalogo :

"Non desiderare la casa del tuo prossimo; non desiderare sua *moglie*, né il suo schiavo, né la sua schiava, né il suo *bue*, né il suo asino, né cosa alcuna cosa che appartenga al tuo prossimo"


----------



## SteMa

francisgranada said:


> A proposito della combinazione di _mogli _e _buoi_, mi viene in mente il decimo comandamento del decalogo :
> 
> "Non desiderare la casa del tuo prossimo; non desiderare sua *moglie*, né il suo schiavo, né la sua schiava, né il suo *bue*, né il suo asino, né cosa alcuna cosa che appartenga al tuo prossimo"



Accidenti, sono proprio un peccatore !

Il detto per me è con moglie al singolare:

Chi l'ha detto HOEPLI EDITORE, 1904 - 848 pagine

*Censura teatrale e fascismo (1931 - 1944) Pag.593/1026 
*
Ma forse è indifferente, dipende cosa si vuol sottintendere e a chi ci si rivolge. Io preferisco singolare comunque.


----------



## ohbice

Moglie e buoi dei paesi tuoi: i tuoi affetti, le tue cose più care, quelle con cui devi convivere per tutta la vita, fai in modo che ti siano familiari, che non ti siano estranei e che non ti riservino sorprese. Questo ti renderà la vita più semplice.
Scusate se ripeto cose già dette, eh!


----------



## omarubarbero

Sempre un uomo ha potuto avere piu d'una sola moglie. Pensiamo a chi diventa vedovo e dopo entra a nuove nozze.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

De acuerdo, omaru, pero _una_ mujer a la vez, no?

Saluti. GS


----------

